# New in Town



## Alty (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,
  	I was looking for infos about MAC A Tartan Tale collection and remembered a friend once told me I could find early swatches here. So I decided to put the shyness aside and get registered.
  	I saw there's a 100+ pages discussion about it *__* so…I better get to work! 

  	Cheers


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome!!!

  	Enjoy the forums


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Alty (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank youu!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! You came at a great time... we're just finding our way around again on the new and improved site.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Alty (Oct 15, 2010)

kaliraksha said:


> Welcome to Specktra! You came at a great time... we're just finding our way around again on the new and improved site.



 	That's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it seems I had good timing for the first time in my life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	P.S.
  	yep, I'm the smiley girl..so annoying uh?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 17, 2010)

to specktra! yeah we can chat alot about the mac collections in the colour story section!


----------



## Alty (Oct 17, 2010)

thank you


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome!!! Also a great place to check out is www.*temptalia.com *
  	She gets a lot of different cosmetic company stuff early as she is a makeup guru.
  	But im sure everyone on here can help you if you have any questions!!!


----------



## Alty (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Kayla.
  	I check that site daily, but I think we're not supposed to name it around here


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

aww im a newbie too! the people here are so friendly


----------

